# Playstation 4



## Ashley6 (Oct 7, 2012)

Just wondering who got one and what did they get?

Managed to get a knack bundle and assassins creed last night, i qued up at tesco and was number 47/50! The group of people 2 in front of me had been queing for 7 hours! :doublesho I was there for 2 hours :thumb:

No problems with it at all, it looks good but I think the layout could be better! 

Bit pee'd that other countries got a 10$ voucher and a PSN trial and we got nothing though.


----------



## Johnsy (Oct 20, 2013)

My mate phoned in sick today! 

I wonder how much the national sickness average went up


Not for me though


----------



## essexjoe85 (May 5, 2011)

I got the mega bundle delivered from amazon today.
Console, two controllers, camera, killzone, fifa and got ghosts. Should keep me busy


----------

